

Do you listen to work-related podcasts? - nstarkell

I listen to podcasts rather than radio every time I am driving so I would like to ask you:<p>are you listening to the work-related podcasts? 
do you use pocketcasts, tunein or podcastaddict?
are podcasts generally popular in your country?<p>The reason for asking is the AppInTop mobile app marketing podcast I am producing.<p>Thanks to all who responds with comments here.
======
tornadonoob
I do use PocketCasts and get autodownload for BBC Radio4 comedies and some
other entertaining programs. TechCrunch podcast sucks - there is too much blah
blah. NYT is not that good at it either.

~~~
nstarkell
Interesting. So what is a good podcast, from your point of view? BBC has
certainly been doing content right for decades. What is different, say, with
NYT or TechCrunch?

